# Little Girls Gone Wild: Why Daughters Are Acting Too Sexy, Too Soon



## sweetpea

Sexualization of Young Girls - Media Effects on Young Girls - Redbook

Good article for parents to read about young girls!

Can I keep my little girl trapped inside the house till she 30 ? The messages outside our house scare me sometimes......


----------



## greeneyeddolphin

The sad thing is that all too often, it's the girl's own parents who cause/allow her to do that. They enter them in beauty pageants before they can even talk, or the little girl asks to wear make up and rather than tell her she needs to wait until she's a bit older, they just let her do it. 

Makes me so glad I have boys. No worries about make up, short skirts, or tight shirts. Of course, I do have to teach them to respect girls, and be responsible and all that. But it still feels like a lot less to have to worry about.


----------



## Amplexor

atruckersgirl said:


> The sad thing is that all too often, it's the girl's own parents who cause/allow her to do that. They enter them in beauty pageants before they can even talk.



:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Toddlers & Tiaras just about makes me vomit every time I see it on. Parents (Control Freaks) living vicariously through children that should be playing like children and not being pressured, coerced, punished and judged by others to be perfect. Puke!


----------



## nice777guy

Must admit I also fear UNDER-exposing my girls too.

My oldest - 11 - has started watching DeGrassi on ?Teen Nick? I think. From what I've seen (I watch with her sometimes) and have read, the show often deals with sex and relationships, but at least frames it in terms of having consequences.

She also got a book at Christmas about becoming a teen which had a chapter about sex - even talking about oral and anal. I cringe thinking about it, but I can also see how someone who is "uneducated" could be fooled into thinking that sex is only intercourse - when the risk of disease and the emotional part are just as important for ALL kinds of sexual activity.

Clothes and makeup and piercings we've stood firm on. If she wants to get creative with her "look", she can paint her fingernails a little crazy - but that's it.

Still cringing here...


----------



## Pandakiss

my thinking is its not any different today than when i was coming up. its just more talked about today with parents. in my day moms didnt care what singers did or didnt do, we knew how to act.

there was a few fast tail girls, but they seemed to be ahead of the game with time and affection+sex=money, money=power.

we were taught, its not the clothes that make you a whole person, its a good attitude, its being a good person...its not what comes out if your mouth that makes it dirty..its what goes in....

although, when i grew up, it was the 90's..minis were out, color was out, tube tops were out, tanks were out, we had big baggy jeans, slighlty oversized t-s, huge coats, and adidas, and filas....and the other stuff was very inaproperate, like shorts we called them choochie cutters..not dasiy dukes..which are LONGER...there was just no fashion sense to down play short shorts.

least now-a-days, there are a lot of options for short shorts that can be utiized to down play them, the same with skirts. and some of the clothes for adults, like the sofisicated things are avali for younger kids....

just my thoughts....


----------



## nice777guy

The thing with music is that I don't think most people pay any real attention to the lyrics - kids or grownups. I was never offended or thought anything of Katy Perry singing about "Daisy Dukes, bikinis on top." Now when we started watching the video one day, and Katy was naked face down on a cloud - that got turned off.

I think a lot of the innuendo in music - if the kids are really even listening to the words - goes over their heads.


----------



## cherrypie18

Amplexor said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree:
> 
> Toddlers & Tiaras just about makes me vomit every time I see it on. Parents (Control Freaks) living vicariously through children that should be playing like children and not being pressured, coerced, punished and judged by others to be perfect. Puke!


I hate that show I would never take my daughter to a pageant like that and make her do what they do! These kids are little brats who are even sometimes made to look a bit sexy with all that adult makeup on! And it's these types of shows that encourage pedophilia, just IMO.


----------



## cherrypie18

nice777guy said:


> The thing with music is that I don't think most people pay any real attention to the lyrics - kids or grownups. I was never offended or thought anything of Katy Perry singing about "Daisy Dukes, bikinis on top." Now when we started watching the video one day, and Katy was naked face down on a cloud - that got turned off.
> 
> I think a lot of the innuendo in music - if the kids are really even listening to the words - goes over their heads.


I really don't think most kids even listen to the words. My little sister loves that song by Katy Perry but she doesn't really seem to get it. There's "hidden" messages in many kids cartoons like Shrek and all but I think that's mostly for adults because kids usually care for the action not the talking...


----------



## major misfit

I think kids listen to more than you realize. My 10yo son has come to me and asked me to go to lyrics mania to print off the words to some songs. He already knew part of them. You just have to stay on top of things that you don't want your children exposed to. No easy task, that.


----------



## nice777guy

major misfit said:


> I think kids listen to more than you realize. My 10yo son has come to me and asked me to go to lyrics mania to print off the words to some songs. He already knew part of them. You just have to stay on top of things that you don't want your children exposed to. No easy task, that.


I used to love Kiss when I was a kid. Even though I knew almost every word of all their songs (at least from their live albums), I had NO CLUE what the songs meant.

My favorite example of people not paying attention to lyrics is Semi-Charmed life by Third Eye Blind. Was all over the radio for quite some time.



> _She comes round and she goes down on me, _And I make her smile, It's like a drug for you,
> Do ever what you want to do,
> Coming over you
> 
> And I speak to you like the chorus to the verse,
> _Chop another line _like a coda with a curse,
> 
> And I wish I could get back there,
> Some place back there,
> Smiling in the pictures you would take,
> _Doing crystal meth,
> Will lift you up until you break, _
> 
> I won't come down, I keep stock,
> With a tick tock rhythm and a bump for the drop,
> And then I bumped up. _I took the hit I was given, _Then I bumped again, and then I bumped again.
> 
> Those little red panties,
> They pass the test,
> Slide up around the belly,
> Face down on the mattress,


----------



## greeneyeddolphin

cherrypie18 said:


> I hate that show I would never take my daughter to a pageant like that and make her do what they do! These kids are little brats who are even sometimes made to look a bit sexy with all that adult makeup on! And it's these types of shows that encourage pedophilia, just IMO.


I don't know that it encourages pedophilia, but I do think it makes it easier for them to get their jollies. 

I get sick to my stomach just seeing a commercial for that show. I cannot fathom how a mother could look at her 2,3,4,5 yr old daughter and think she should be made up and dressed in sexy clothes so she can look like a grown up hottie. I just want to smack those mothers. And the people who put on the pageants to begin with.


----------



## RandomDude

This is actually one of the reasons why I want my daughter to grow up tougher then the rest, to start thinking for herself at an early age, to raise her up in an "action and consequence" mentality instead of a "do this, don't do that" discipline.

There is a lot of negative elements in modern day culture that sickens me when I think about my daughter's exposure to them in the future. The missus is confident that we will pull through as parents, but I'll only believe that when we DO pull through.


----------



## Amplexor

mommy22 said:


> Good grief! I saw that Toddlers to Tiaras show you all were talking about (okay so I don't watch a lot of tv). I couldn't believe what I was seeing. That's just plain messed up. And people wonder why we have such a large societal issue with peophilia. Are you kidding me????


Might as well call it "Trollops and Tiaras" Nothing less than pimping out your child as far as I'm concerned. Guess it's never too soon to exploit the female form. Start objectifying them before they can even read. Sickening.


----------

